# Reliable registry cleaner



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I know there are lots to choose from so I thought I would ask here, are there any free reliable registry cleaner programs for the PC. My XP machine is needing a good cleanup but I am leary of messing up my PC.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I think ccleaner has a fairly good registry fix tool. It's quite easy to use.

Download and install, click "Registry" on the left, then "scan for issues" at the bottom, and when the scan is finished "fix selected issues".

brucek


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't help you too much on this one Tony, I never used a free registry cleaner and it has been so long since I used the one I have I've forgotten it's name. :hide:

As you are well aware, the registry is the heart of a Windows PC, if it gets messed up bad things start to happen. No matter what program you use backup your registry before use.

I like to use the Clusty.com search engine and I'll give some link I got from it when searching for a registry cleaner.

The first link is http://www.free-windows-registry-cleaner.com/. Don't know anything about it, but it's free. 

Second link to to Registry-Mechanic, this is a commercial program, but they have a free version that will clean up some problems, but not others. http://www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/

The last link I'll post is to http://www.registry-cleaner.net/. This is a commercial product but it sounds like it has some great features (like privacy issues) and is available for any version of Windows from 98 on up including Vista, Win7 and the X64 stuff. I never heard of this before, but I just might try this one myself. The download version seems to be a 15-day trial of the commercial program.

One solution I personally advise against is the all-in-one type programs like Norton Utilities. These are usually bloat-ware and want to take over your system; I HATE that. To be fair, I haven't even tried NU since version 2002 or so, but it slowed my PC down and WOULD NOT uninstall!!! I had been a true fan of NU from the DOS days, but no longer.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I check these out.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

brucek said:


> I think ccleaner has a fairly good registry fix tool. It's quite easy to use.
> 
> Download and install, click "Registry" on the left, then "scan for issues" at the bottom, and when the scan is finished "fix selected issues".
> 
> brucek


I have this cleaner also, but you have to be careful what you tick to remove..It will remove all your cookies if you're not careful..
I now use Glarys Registry Repair..it's a free cleaner and does an excellent job...


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Prof.! That sounds like what Norton used to be like. The last version of Norton I had was basically one humongous program that buried itself so deep into the OS I was using at the time (I think it was Win 98SE) that I couldn't get rid of the blasted thing even by editing the registry by hand! 

I'll give Glarys a try. :T


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Open CCleaner, go to Options/Cookies ..there u can select which ones u like to keep, such as hometheatershack.com :cunning:

*softpedia.com - Jouni Vourio's RegCleaner 4.3* 540 KB 

I have personally used this freeware with XP for years now, Install and click on Help/read me to explain what everything does. 

Or just follow the way I was taught here...

*Open Regcleaner 4.3*, click on '*Tools/Registry Cleanup/ Do them All*' (it will now scan, be patient)

Then when it's done, click on '*Select*' tab and click on '*All*' ...now at the bottom click '*Remove Selected*' ..then '*Done*'

The next thing to do is click on the '*File Types*' tab.

Then click on the '*Description*' bar, this will sort all the files below in alphabetical order. 

You will now scroll down and tick only the '*N/A*' files, *only the N/A files ok !* addle:

Now '*Remove Selected*'

..... congratulations :T

ohh by the way, some dual core machines have issues running the program...u need to Open Regcleaner, then *Task Manager/Processors/RegCleanr.exe* right click and select *Set Affinity*, now *untick* one of the processor cores.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link...
I'll download that one as well and see how it performs..


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have been using the Eusing registry cleaner for a while, with both XP & Vista and it has worked well. It is free.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Will any of these help with getting the message, on boot-up, "Registry Data Not Found" on my laptop? Have had this for about a year with no other apparent problems.

Kal


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Will any of these help with getting the message, on boot-up, "Registry Data Not Found" on my laptop? Have had this for about a year with no other apparent problems.
> Kal


I doubt if they'll find that fault, as cleaners generally look for unnecessary entries.

You can likely find the culprit by going to START->RUN and type MSCONFIG, then click the Startup Tab and laboriously uncheck each startup entry and reboot to see if that stops the error. Repeat.
When (and if) you find it, reload that application or utility.

brucek


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mika75 said:


> Open CCleaner, go to Options/Cookies ..there u can select which ones u like to keep, such as hometheatershack.com :cunning:
> 
> *softpedia.com - Jouni Vourio's RegCleaner 4.3* 540 KB
> 
> ...


Well I downloaded Jouni Vourio's RegCleaner 4.3 and followed your instructions on setting it up..
It ran through without any problems and it found a few more errors than Glary's did...All well and good..
But then later I went to bring up the program again, it wouldn't come up..All I got was a corrupt file error..
I checked my programs list and it wasn't even listed.!!
I then tried to re-download the program and again I got the "Corrupted file" notice..

At this point I was about to give up, when I came across another reg cleaner on Softpedia called Wise Reg Cleaner..(free)..
I downloaded that one and ran a scan again..It found another *219 errors* in the registry!!!
It was a one click button operation and automatically ticks what can be safely removed..Much simpler than the other one..
So indirectly David, you've helped me find a very good reg cleaner, which I will now use regularly..
Thanks for your help..


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Prof, are u using a dual/quad core machine ?

I've sometimes had issues getting it to run on those, but I've never had a rig give me the Corrupt error before :scratch:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mika75 said:


> Hey Prof, are u using a dual/quad core machine ?


No I'm not..
What I can't work out is how is was able to do a scan, remove the errors and yet not be installed in my list of programs.:scratch:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Prof., is this the Wise reg cleaner you used? 
http://www.wisecleaner.com/

If so, there is a commercial version ($19.95) that purports to do even more (it optimizes stuff and lets you control startup items). 
http://www.wisecleaner.com/freeandpro.html

Lots of good stuff in this thread! :T Thanks guys!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes Harp..that's the one..
Being a cheapskate, I opted for the free version..:bigsmile:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

brucek said:


> I doubt if they'll find that fault, as cleaners generally look for unnecessary entries.
> 
> You can likely find the culprit by going to START->RUN and type MSCONFIG, then click the Startup Tab and laboriously uncheck each startup entry and reboot to see if that stops the error. Repeat.
> When (and if) you find it, reload that application or utility.
> ...


Thanks. Will put it off until this summer when I have the time.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Update, I used Ccclean and it did the job nicely and I have no issues so far. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

You really should not clean the registry, I have seen these programs cause more problems than they claim to fix. The actual amount of registry space cleared is often trivial compared to the actual size of the registry it's self and typically there is zero perfomance gained from using such software. 

In short, too much risk and too little reward to be worth using. Even The Tech Guy Leo Laporte will agree with my statements.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have cleaned the registry on my machines many times and never had a problem. The point is not the space but the extra entries can slow the machine down and are not needed. I use mostly the Eusing cleaner, but have used others (on 98, XP, and Vista). They simply find entries that do not have valid references.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> The point is not the space but the extra entries can slow the machine down and are not needed.


Exactly! I use CCleaner and AusLogics.



8086 said:


> In short, too much risk and too little reward to be worth using. Even The Tech Guy Leo Laporte will agree with my statements.


Leo recommends reinstalling Windows_ every 6 months_. I used to be a fan of his way back when.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

mechman said:


> Leo recommends reinstalling Windows_ every 6 months_. I used to be a fan of his way back when.


Ah yes, The Screensavers and Call For Help were my favorite shows back then; learned a lot from them. I remember TechTV with great fondness. G4 bought them out and the rest is sad history...


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Harpmaker said:


> Ah yes, The Screensavers and Call For Help were my favorite shows back then; learned a lot from them. I remember TechTV with great fondness. G4 bought them out and the rest is sad history...


 Leo is not alone in the recomendation of a clean install, however most people/experts/enthusiast-publications suggest a clean install of your OS about once a year. This is why I keep my OS on 1 WD Raptor drive and programs, settings on another raptor, and a 3rd ultra high capacity drive* for downloads, documents, photographs, music, and other media.

Before I reinstall, back up many of my desktop, start menu (programs) and ui settings, then restore them after the reinstall. 

I also like to keep a second copy of the os on a different drive, this makes troubleshooting, repair, and recovery of my primary os much easier because:
1) the primary disk is in "off line" mode.
2) I dont have to work under the confined safe mode enviroment
3) defragments of the primary (C drive much more thourough.
4) serves as an emergency back up for when my primary os does it's famous BSOD temper tantrum. 

By running my system in this manner, it makes a reinstall of my OS less painful. 


*My documents can be remapped to a drive other than the one your OS resides on.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I think that the idea of a routine of reinstalling the OS is simply silly. I have done so when things did not work right or when hardware failed, but if a system is maintained well and there are no real problems there should be no need to do so. I have not had to do it since Win98. I have one XP machine that is behaving badly that is about 4 years old and has had lots of installed on it and removed because it is the machine the kids use, and it might need it soon, but once a year as a routine is pointless. If an OS needs that, it really does not deserve consideration.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've been using - Free Window Registry Repair v1.2 from Regsofts - for the last couple years. Been working fine for me. I have not even bothered to upgrade to v2.0 :huh:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I think that the idea of a routine of reinstalling the OS is simply silly. I have done so when things did not work right or when hardware failed, but if a system is maintained well and there are no real problems there should be no need to do so. I have not had to do it since Win98. I have one XP machine that is behaving badly that is about 4 years old and has had lots of installed on it and removed because it is the machine the kids use, and it might need it soon, but once a year as a routine is pointless. If an OS needs that, it really does not deserve consideration.


It was a much more sensible and much easier thing to do back in the days of the less Reliable Windows 9x (Windows ME included). And it usually netted greater performance, system stability (Win9x easily corrupted it's self). Now that XP is mature, many of those problems have gone away. However, It's still not a bad idea to do it every once and a while (2yrs maybe?) Just keep your documents and settings backed up and everything should work out fine. 


As for your hardware that did not work, that's most likely because the driver was not installed or the wrong driver was used.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been using ccleaner and never have had an issue with it on multiple XP and VISTA pcs. 

One thing I will add, is when you clean the registery, reclean it again and again until you have no issues reported. One pass is seldom enough.... 

Another excellent (and free) program is Secunia. It checks your pc against it's database to make sure your programs and OS is up to date and patched.
www.secunia.com


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Registry cleaning is not really worth while. The amount of data removed by these cleaners is so small that it's insignificant. There is little to no performance added by cleaning and the possibility of creating an instable system is rather high.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

I disagree with you. While some of these tools give some ability to disable programs that can cause stability issues, but used with common sense, they do ensure a stable computer and a much more responsive computer.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I use PC tools Registry Cleaner, has worked flawlessly for me for a couple of years on my HTPC, but I have just recieved a new DELL laptop and have DELL PC tune up which has a registry cleaner and am using that on my laptop, only been running it a few days but seems ok so far :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

8086 said:


> Registry cleaning is not really worth while. The amount of data removed by these cleaners is so small that it's insignificant. There is little to no performance added by cleaning and the possibility of creating an instable system is rather high.


By not removing or "cleaning" up invalid registry entries you slow your PCs start up and performance dramatically. Windowz does a lousy job of removing them when you uninstall programs. There are many times where I would love to switch to the Mac given all these issues.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> By not removing or "cleaning" up invalid registry entries you slow your PCs start up and performance dramatically. Windows does a lousy job of removing them when you uninstall programs. There are many times where I would love to switch to the Mac given all these issues.


More often than not, it's not the fault of Windows but the program that placed those entries there to begin whith for not removing them after un-installation. I have seen it many times.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

8086 said:


> More often than not, it's not the fault of Windows but the program that placed those entries there to begin whith for not removing them after un-installation. I have seen it many times.


True but its still a dumb windoz design using registry entries as well and we are all know the saying "DLL Hell" another thing windowz did wrong.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Tedd said:


> Another excellent (and free) program is Secunia. It checks your pc against it's database to make sure your programs and OS is up to date and patched.
> www.secunia.com


Thanks for the link to Secunia..
I downloaded it yesterday and it looks to be a worthwhile program..It picked up several software programs that were not up to date..


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Secunia not only picks up out of date programs, it shows you where to get the updates.  

The SIMPLE and ADVANCED modes are both worth exploring.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I never realised how many" insecure" and "end of life" programs I had..
A well worthwhile bit of software..:T


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

It may not catch every program. I seem to recall you can submit programs to be added to their database.


----------

